# Long gun safes



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

My wife and I are having a house built with a full basement. I am looking for a safe that will fit under the stairwell, color and size not that important. We will have a dehumidifier in the basement to remove excess moisture. Looking to spend 1000.00-1500.00 tops. 

Any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks
Newcub


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

Check out Hoogerhydes in Grand Rapids.


Newcub said:


> My wife and I are having a house built with a full basement. I am looking for a safe that will fit under the stairwell, color and size not that important. We will have a dehumidifier in the basement to remove excess moisture. Looking to spend 1000.00-1500.00 tops.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Liberty safe ...just because they look good .I would go with a in safe heater such as the Golden rod though.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I'm thinking you limiting yourself by locating the safe under the stairwell. Stair riser have a tendency to eat up the vertical very quick! I have no idea of your design. Just sayin'.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

How about a vault type door? You can have a ‘safe room’. If I was to build over I’d give consideration to a basement room with a locking vault door.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Don't put a digital keypad.

I am NOT impressed with the customer service from Cannon. They are very slow responding to problems. It has been 11 days since I first contacted them about my keypad failure and they have yet to even find a locksmith that can handle the job. I even sent them a website of a local locksmith. 11 days just to find a locksmith? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

My vote is saferoom. Murphy door, sheet steel sandwiched in between 2 sheets of plywood then finish with drywall on the walls. Can't break into something you can't find.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Setter said:


> Check out Hoogerhydes in Grand Rapids.


+1. They are good people to work with and have forgot more about safes than the box stores will ever know.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

sourdough44 said:


> How about a vault type door? You can have a ‘safe room’. If I was to build over I’d give consideration to a basement room with a locking vault door.


One of my hunting buddies just built a custom home and has a gun vault in the basement. It’s about 8’ x 16’ and it’s AWESOME!!! If I were to build my next house it would be a necessity for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

If you're looking for a decent option, I suggest that you consider VAULTEK VT20i. It proved to be a great safe. It is pretty new to the market and it's not well known yet. But I'm very happy how it works for me. It was a little more then I wanted to spend but I believe it was well worth the investment. For my needs #1 it had to be kid proof as I have two very smart and curious little ones. If you have kids in the house, gun safe is worth investment. More tips on https://secretstorages.com/best-gun-safe-under-1000/


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Thank you KelvinSmart5, I forgot about this post considering it's a year old. I did get a Fort Knox from Hoogerhydes. They are great people to work with. My financial adviser let me have a few more dollars to spend on the safe. It was under $2,500 with delivery.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Heritage Safe. Bullocks Gun Safes in Flint. Got a 44 gun convertible safe for around $1500. Nice carpeting, rope lighting and dehumidifier. Lifetime warranty!


----------



## nmurray48 (Jan 29, 2019)

Newcub said:


> My wife and I are having a house built with a full basement. I am looking for a safe that will fit under the stairwell, color and size not that important. We will have a dehumidifier in the basement to remove excess moisture. Looking to spend 1000.00-1500.00 tops.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


might be a little late but I got a liberty fatboy a few months ago from cabelas, it lists around 1500 but if you keep an eye out sometimes you can find cabelas gift cards on sale online. I ended up buying 15 $100 gift cards for $85 each, which adds up. anyways, I used all gift cards for the safe. raise. com is the site that I used
I love the fatboy


----------



## nmurray48 (Jan 29, 2019)

i just realized this post was from 2017, not 2018 lol


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

nmurray48 said:


> might be a little late but I got a liberty fatboy a few months ago from cabelas, it lists around 1500 but if you keep an eye out sometimes you can find cabelas gift cards on sale online. I ended up buying 15 $100 gift cards for $85 each, which adds up. anyways, I used all gift cards for the safe. raise. com is the site that I used
> I love the fatboy



I just picked up a Fatboy Jr. from a friend. It is a great safe..easy to use, plenty of room and I got a great price on it.


----------



## nmurray48 (Jan 29, 2019)

ya I love mine, no issues, made in america, and a lifetime warranty 


thill said:


> I just picked up a Fatboy Jr. from a friend. It is a great safe..easy to use, plenty of room and I got a great price on it.


a


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

Get the biggest safe you can afford. Guns multiply. Never can tell when you are going to find a gun for sale that you have always wanted. You can also store important papers in a really big safe.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

nmurray48 said:


> might be a little late but I got a liberty fatboy a few months ago from cabelas, it lists around 1500 but if you keep an eye out sometimes you can find cabelas gift cards on sale online. I ended up buying 15 $100 gift cards for $85 each, which adds up. anyways, I used all gift cards for the safe. raise. com is the site that I used
> I love the fatboy


You gave me an idea about using several discounted gift cards for large purchases. Thanks.


----------



## nmurray48 (Jan 29, 2019)

Petronius said:


> You gave me an idea about using several discounted gift cards for large purchases. Thanks.


Ive done it a few times now. a glock, a safe, and I just ordered a bow a few days ago. never had any problems


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2019)

Whatever safe you buy, make sure you bolt it to the floor/wall. Even the heaviest safe can be taken out of a house with enough people. These reviews can help you to narrow down choices https://secretstorages.com/best-gun-safe-under-500/ . Hope that helps!


----------

